
Grandmothers help fight depression in Zimbabwe [video] - DanBC
http://www.aljazeera.com/video/news/2017/03/grandmothers-fight-depression-zimbabwe-170314082121081.html
======
nnwright
Having lived in Zimbabwe for almost three years, I'd say that while the
average American is better off financially, the average Zimbabwean is happier
with their lives. Close knit families and friends seem to be the big reason
why.

------
hackermailman
Uganda is almost as bad, youth unemployment is 84% and many graduate students
leave university with little chances of employment. Families expect money
after paying their university, so graduates are too shamed to return to their
home without money in hand, thus end up living in one of the Kampala slums
with a group of other graduates.

------
Synaesthesia
It's interesting how happiness works. Think your situation is bad? In Zimbabwe
unemployment is something like 80-90%. However this article proves even in
situations like this, something simple like friendship can make you happy!

